# Entj? Intj?



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

So what is it? I'd say I relate to the INTJ and ENTJ profile almost as equally, however that being said, I have some points in the profile which I do not relate to. The bolded and italized points indicates my relations towards that type.

*ENTJ:*
Not organizing and not problem solving is hard for me._ I am most comfortable in the idea development stage—the push for putting things together, new solutions, and improvements to take us to the next step. I have several dimensions I work in.
_
My focus has always been on finding what’s preventing us from doing what we need to do. If it’s lack of confidence or motivation, the solution is building that. If it’s lack of skills, it’s building skills. If it’s rules or other inhibitors, I work to eliminate those. I value people, but I am quick to judge their value to the system and quick to judge my personal desire to be involved with them. I stand off if they don’t meet my standards quickly, which can make me hard to know, and I think I am unwilling to get into other people’s motivations.

My response to making a mistake is, “Did you learn anything? If so, great, it was worth it, and don’t make the same mistake again.” This kind of critiquing is easy for me, and I admire—and like to have around me—people who have a real, genuine concern for others and who see the positives. But then there is a time when I sit back and say people have to get on board with the way I see things because it’s the right way to go. It took me a while to learn the value of cutting people some slack. *Although I appear to dominate, when people get to know me, I really don’t. I let them do their own thing.* With people I judge as friendly or want to get to know, I open up quickly, although I don’t actually go out and do things to make others like me.

*I respect wisdom and kindness and competent, knowledgeable people who are willing to share with others. I won’t buy into anything just because the person who says it is the leader. It has to make sense to me—consistent and free of contradictions*. _*If it’s a plan, I have to believe it’s doable. If it’s a philosophy, it must match mine from the outset. I think integrity means keeping one’s word and sticking to my espoused principles even when it’s easier not to. Honesty is important...*_

*I am my own worst critic. I want perfect achievement of myself, and sometimes I have a fear of suddenly waking up and being known as someone who doesn’t really know anything.*

_I love to discover new approaches and really prefer creating and beginning things, organizing projects and programs, and then teaching someone else how to do them and handing them off. Although if someone has a better idea, then let’s go with it, and if the system’s values and mechanisms line up for me, whoever the leader is, then I guess I am probably one of the most loyal. Probably my goals are patience, wisdom, and discipline—wisdom to focus on the right priorities and correct decisions and patience to take the time to listen._

*INTJ:*

I often feel I am missing something, that I have a perspective or viewpoint that isn’t widely shared and that I am decades ahead of my time, maybe more. It’s like being caught in a time warp.

_I tend to be someone who looks at all the what-ifs, thinking way ahead with a vision of things and anticipating. I’m always interested in extending myself into areas I don’t do well in. I’m a good problem solver from that perspective. _I like to go through anything I can think of before I act—the implications, what others have tried before and their effect, my options and their consequences, who to mobilize and in what time frame. I like coming up with new ideas about how to approach a situation until I find a solution that feels right. And I like to think that solution will be something that works for everyone. I experience problems as challenges, not as things that can’t be dealt with or accomplished. Challenges can always be dealt with

I am naturally organized, structured, and analytical. If a project enters my mind it immediately assumes the form of its pieces, its basic structure, and what order—first, next, last—it will take to get it done. This isn’t something I do, it happens instantaneously without effort. Issues are multifaceted and I try to think from different perspectives, not only my perspectives but others’ too. And I’ve found it’s good to gather as many facts as I can. Sometimes there is a piece that needs to be thrown out, or maybe it’s the seed of another project.

_I won’t do something if I feel I can’t do it well. I prefer trying something, then critique after the fact. I will integrate the experience and never make the same mistakes again._ I am satisfied when things work well, and I like to improve people’s lives by reorganizing and introducing things in an understandable way that is explicit and clear and makes sense. Then someone else can come in and take over. _I set very high standards for myself, and I believe it is possible to be competent at anything and everything I set my mind to..._

*Autonomy is important, to be respected for my own thoughts and feelings, ideas and creativity. I am turned off when people try to discredit my ideas or don’t listen before they even understand, or when people don’t try to do the best they can or fight against progress.* And if the emotional piece is not well managed in my life, or not compartmentalized, work is very difficult. _Chitchat is tedious. I don’t know what to say, and I figure the other person isn’t actually interested in me anyway._

Over time I have built a world-view, like constructing a map of the cosmos, and from this, essentially everything is understandable and anything is possible. All the things I’ve done, have been self-taught by picking up on or asking myself good, clear, penetrating questions to expose and articulate the hidden structures that underlie the experience of living.

I apologize if it's rather long, but then it would seem incomplete if I did not italize which part of the profile I agree with. The ones I don't italize are the ones I'm not sure of.

I know what you're going to get me to do, you either link me to another page which shows the traits of either personality. The thing is, it is not consistent and it forever feels like I'm mixing and matching. What I want is a clear, definite answer.

My cognitive function test also suggests that I'm ENTJ/INTJ - here are the results:

*Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************** (27.8)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************** (32.9)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************** (32.6)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35.7)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************************** (39)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************* (37.9)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************* (13.6)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************** (20.5)
limited use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Intuiting (Ni): Transforming with a meta-perspective. Withdrawing from the world and focusing your mind to receive an insight or realization. Checking if synergy results. Trying out a realization to transform things.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Thinking (Te): Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTJ, or ISTJ*

The strength of preferences in descending order are as follows: Te, Ti, Ni, Ne, Si, Se, Fi, Fe.

I'm not exactly sure what can you conclude of this, but then again the purpose of this is to clear the ambiguity.

About extraversion, I can be social if I want to - but I regard my alone time highly as well. Most of the time I refuse to socialize is because after I've done a scan of the area and done a little bit of conversation sampling, if I find the subject topic not intellectually stimulating, I get turned off.

I'm pretty sure I'm an NTJ, but not sure about the E/I. I usually score as an I on the tests that measure sociability as extraversion. It's not because I'm anti-social, it's just that I have better things to do than to talk to you about K-trash or what your sister did last night.

I've been called as "intimidating" and "arrogant" by my peers, I think it's because of my domineering nature and my ultimate dislike of being controlled. I want to control and call the shots.

So I ask you, PerC members, help me find my type.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just pick the one you like better and roll with it. MBTI is all about confirmation bias, yo!


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

ENTJ seems like the nicer combination.

I like.

And the female human mage avatar screams ENTJ.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Which is your weakest function (not only from the test, but as you perceive them? S or F? That would likely be your inferior...


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't be sure though, I'm thinking it's Se or Fi.

According to that test above, the results show Fi being weaker than Se.

Maybe it has something to do with me liking thrill rides a LOT.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Uwace said:


> Can't be sure though, I'm thinking it's Se or Fi.
> 
> According to that test above, the results show Fi being weaker than Se.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with me liking thrill rides a LOT.


What do you think about this: Cocooning-vs.-Conforming Exegesis?


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't quite understand this analogy because I am by no means a conformist. Well - the part about Se.

What I did read was the part about introverted intuitionand I saw it works for INJs and ENJs, and I'd say I relate more to INJ.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Uwace said:


> I didn't quite understand this analogy because I am by no means a conformist. Well - the part about Se.
> 
> What I did read was the part about introverted intuitionand I saw it works for INJs and ENJs, and I'd say I relate more to INJ.


Ni is generally most obvious in INJs and ENJs but ISxPs have is as their third function. You could check there out: Kids' Personality Portraits

Do any of the other E/I parts of Extraverted make more sense to you?

:happy:


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Inferior Se: The Form of the Inferior - INJs
vs
Inferior Fi: The Form of the Inferior - ETJs


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

One of the manifestations of any inferior function is diminished effectiveness in the use of the developed dominant function. For Extraverted Thinking types, there may be a loss of ability to think logically and take effective action, or an inability to recognize the relevance of logic in a situation. . . an ENTJ observed, �The feeling that I am unappreciated becomes the central thing, and I can�t consider anything else.� *An ENTJ said that she �becomes disorganized and loses things. I�m late to meetings and miss deadlines, and I focus on non-priority activities and tasks. I procrastinate and do only what is due immediately.� Others report being unable to think, having tunnel vision, and being easily fatigued at work. What they normally do very easily requires great effort. . . An ENTJ felt powerless to influence future events significantly. Another reported that, when under great stress, he would lose the capacity for verbal expression and would have difficulty getting his words out. In general, there is an uncharacteristic reduction in productive work accompanied by a feeling of failure.
*
*ENTJs� tertiary Sensing emerges in the form of undeniable facts�both serving to confirm their inner turmoil and fears of being unappreciated and unworthy.*
Von Franz (1971) captures all three aspects of inferior Introverted Feeling (hypersensitivity to inner states, outbursts of emotion, and fear of feeling) in the following statement, which also describes the all-or-none, often one-sided expression . . . _*ENTJs report sometimes feeling suddenly tearful for no apparent reason, and crying in private*_


I get that a lot.


----------

